# EA gibt Erscheinungsdatum bekannt



## Ineluki-OA (25. Juli 2008)

Wie auf http://www.ea.com.sg/en-sg/games/pc/warham...e_of_reckoning/ zu sehen ist, ist das Realesedatum wohl der 23. September. 

Da angekündigt wurde das die NDA 2 Monate vor Realese fallen soll, wird ihr Fall denke ich im nächsten Newsletter angekündigt.

Endlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edith: Peinlich peinlich meinte natürlich 2 Monate  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## norestyle (25. Juli 2008)

ole ole ole 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SenselessSheep (25. Juli 2008)

Das glaub ich erst wenns Offiziell Bestätigt wurde....

Und übrigens... Die NDA soll 2 Monate vor Realese fallen!!! Ich schätze mal so mit der "Open Beta"!!!


----------



## Mymythos (25. Juli 2008)

naja wenn der Geldgeber sagt das dann Release ist, ist das doch schon offiziell. Wie offizieller willst es denn ?
Naja dann kann ich ja bald mit der PO Beta rechnen.

Hmmm wegfall der NDA ? nanana wenn's nach den Entwicklern geht bleibt die auch nach Release bestehen *gg*

naja NDA ist eh nur ein schlechter witz, passiert genau 0 wenn man sich nicht dran hält. Aber wie gesagt jeder der die NDA ernst nimmt soll das bitte gerne weiter tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gramarye (25. Juli 2008)

wenn das datum stimmt dann..... WOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO WWWWWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRR


----------



## InTheEnd (25. Juli 2008)

Wer weiss vllt ist das auch ein interner Fehler und da sollte noch gar kein Datum stehen.
Naja erst mal Stellungnahme und Newsletter abwarten.


----------



## Kranak90 (25. Juli 2008)

Dann hat Amazon sich ja nur 2 Tage mit dem Release Datum verschätzt!

Edit: Nur noch die Hörner zum Mount rufen für jede Klasse anpassen und ich bin zufrieden^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. Juli 2008)

Ich will ja nichts sagen... aber warum steht das angebliche Releasdatum NUR auf der Singapur Seite und nicht auch auf der US oder der DE Seite?


----------



## WilliWinzig (25. Juli 2008)

EA Singapore !! gibt den Realese bekannt. Die offizielle Website nicht. Na wers glaubt .......


----------



## Wolfner (25. Juli 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich will ja nichts sagen... aber warum steht das angebliche Releasdatum NUR auf der Singapur Seite und nicht auch auf der US oder der DE Seite?




Vielleicht nehmens die nicht so genau mit der Geheimhaltung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sagen wir so, wenns von dort wieder verschwindet, ist es ziemlich sicher das Release-Datum


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. Juli 2008)

Oder man will die Falsche Hoffnung nicht noch weiter schüren, das gibt nur Streß, wenn alle denken es wird released und nix kommt ;-)


----------



## Malarki@buffed (25. Juli 2008)

Na wenn es stimmt, dann freu ich mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich weiss trotzdem noch nicht welche Rasse/Klasse ich spielen soll *whine*

Naya aber hauptsache es tut sich so langsam was  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rosengarten (25. Juli 2008)

Man kann nur hoffen, dass das Datum stimmt. Haben alle ja lang genug drauf gewartet.


----------



## shockatc (25. Juli 2008)

jetzt seid doch nich immer alle gleich so misstrauisch...freut euch doch einfach dass es vllt sein KÖNNTE! ;D

Tod den Ketzern!


----------



## Wolfner (25. Juli 2008)

Malarki@buffed schrieb:


> Na wenn es stimmt, dann freu ich mich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Die Sache mit der Klasse hat sich bei mir irgendwie von selbst geregelt.

Aus einer einfachen Schlussfolgerung:

Grünhäute sin' da bästän
Orks sin' da stärksten
Spalta gibts nichtmehr - schon hat sich die Sache von selber erledigt... und ich dachte ich würd' mal was anderes spielen als Tank :-B


----------



## Stancer (25. Juli 2008)

Naja auf der Neuseeländischen Seite war WAR auch schon mal ne ganze Zeit als "Released" aufgeführt.

Also solange auf war-europe nix steht, würde ich dem noch nicht zu viel glauben schenken.


----------



## PARAS.ID (25. Juli 2008)

Wolfner schrieb:


> Vielleicht nehmens die nicht so genau mit der Geheimhaltung.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



aber wenns nicht stimmt? dann würd ichs trotzdem wegnehmen .

EDIt.: Wenn NDA 2 Monate zuvor fallen soll ,dann wär sie vorgestern gefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolfner (25. Juli 2008)

PARAS.ID schrieb:


> aber wenns nicht stimmt? dann würd ichs trotzdem wegnehmen .




Schon, aber ich glaube eher an einen internen Veröffentlichungsfehler.... oder sagen wir ich will daran glauben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norphe (25. Juli 2008)

Naja wenn ich es recht im Kopf habe ist dieses WE Golden Demon und da wird auch War vertretten sein
und wenn dort nix bekannt gegeben wird .... tja dann glaube ich nicht das das Datum stimmt.
Ach und an Mymythos der meinte wenn es auf der Seite der Geldgeber steht ... ähm Geldgeber ist bei
diesem Projekt doch GW wenn ich mich nicht irre und bei denen liegen alle Rechte an WAR und solange die
sagen ist nicht ist auch nix ... war beim ersten Warhammer Online schon so.


----------



## Kranak90 (25. Juli 2008)

Norphe schrieb:


> ... war beim ersten Warhammer Online schon so.



Wie beim ersten? Seit wann gibts denn 2^^ oder meinst du  die PO? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Steila (25. Juli 2008)

Hoffentlich stimmt das Datum.
Wenn nicht dann dauerts aber bestimmt net viel länger.


----------



## Hühü1 (25. Juli 2008)

Norphe schrieb:


> Naja wenn ich es recht im Kopf habe ist dieses WE Golden Demon und da wird auch War vertretten sein
> und wenn dort nix bekannt gegeben wird .... tja dann glaube ich nicht das das Datum stimmt.
> Ach und an Mymythos der meinte wenn es auf der Seite der Geldgeber steht ... ähm Geldgeber ist bei
> diesem Projekt doch GW wenn ich mich nicht irre und bei denen liegen alle Rechte an WAR und solange die
> sagen ist nicht ist auch nix ... war beim ersten Warhammer Online schon so.



Ähm nein EA ist der geldgeber.
Und GW hat die rechte am spielinhalt von war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bzw was drin ist und wie es umgesetzt wurde.
Mythic entertainment hat keine rechte so wie du es meinst und ist auch kein geld geber.

Und erstes warhammer online? das musst mal erklären  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pewpew shangria (25. Juli 2008)

GW ist nicht der Geldgeber, sondern der Lizenzhalter (als Erfinder von Warhammer).
Die bezahlen nicht dafür, die werden eher bezahlt (Lizenzgebühren). Darüber hinaus überwachen sie, dass bei WAR auch alles nach ihren Vorstellungen läuft. Falls denen etwas nicht gefallen sollte, könnten sie die Lizenz wieder entziehen.

Da Mythic eine Tochterfirma von EA ist, kommt ein Großteil des Geldes für die Entwicklung von dieser.
Mythic muss sich also von 2 Seiten auf die Finger gucken lassen, einmal von GW als Lizenzhalter und einmal von EA als Mutterkonzern, Publisher und Geldpumpe.
Ich bin mal gespannt wie froh GW mit dem Verkauf der Lizenz sein wird, falls durch den Druck von EA ein unausgereiftes Produkt auf den Markt kommt, am Ende bedeutet WAR nämlich auch Werbung für das Produkt Warhammer an sich. Auch wenn nach Release die Lizenzen sicher nichtmehr entzogen werden können, bin ich mir nicht sicher wie das im weiteren Verlauf des Spiels aussehen kann, ob GW die Lizenz für mögliche Addons entziehen kann.

Edit: GW hat auch, falls alle Forderungen für die Lizenz erfüllt sind, kein Recht das Produkt zurück zu halten. Denn Bugs, fehlender Content und solche Dinge haben keinen Einfluss darauf. Solange Mythic die Auflagen einhält die GW fordert, können diese wenig bis garnichts machen. 

Nunja, hoffen wir alle mal das beste.


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. Juli 2008)

Vor langer langer Zeit wurde schonmal an einem Warhammer Online gebastelt... aber die haben ziemlichen Murks gemacht und GW hat ihnen die Lizens entzogen... sollte sicher was auf Youtube zu finden sein


----------



## Sempai02 (25. Juli 2008)

Das wäre einen Tag vor meinem Geburtstag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Ich würde dann erstmal ein wenig freinehmen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pewpew shangria (25. Juli 2008)

Das erste Warhammer Online wurde von Climax und GW entwickelt:

"A Warhammer MMORPG Warhammer Online was in development, but was canceled in June 2004 towards the end of its development after Games Workshop decided the roll out costs were too high. Work on the game never actually stopped though as its developer Climax Online (formerly Climax Nottingham) continued the project using its own funding. Climax Online reported in late 2004 that it was closed due to difficulty securing a publishing agreement." Quelle: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Warhammer_computer_games

Climax wurde also nicht die Lizenz entzogen, sie hatten einfach nicht die Möglichkeit es zu veröffentlichen und haben die Lizenz zurück gegeben ( bzw. mussten diese zurück geben, da an die Lizenz sicher auch ein Vertragspunkt einen Release des Produktes vorraussetzt).


----------



## drummen (25. Juli 2008)

Kranak90 schrieb:


> Dann hat Amazon sich ja nur 2 Tage mit dem Release Datum verschätzt!
> 
> Edit: Nur noch die Hörner zum Mount rufen für jede Klasse anpassen und ich bin zufrieden^^



Ich weiß das bei Amazon immer 25. stand jetzt steht da aber 18. Warum? klick


----------



## Wolfner (25. Juli 2008)

pewpew schrieb:


> Das erste Warhammer Online wurde von Climax und GW entwickelt:
> 
> "A Warhammer MMORPG Warhammer Online was in development, but was canceled in June 2004 towards the end of its development after Games Workshop decided the roll out costs were too high. Work on the game never actually stopped though as its developer Climax Online (formerly Climax Nottingham) continued the project using its own funding. Climax Online reported in late 2004 that it was closed due to difficulty securing a publishing agreement." Quelle: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Warhammer_computer_games
> 
> Climax wurde also nicht die Lizenz entzogen, sie hatten einfach nicht die Möglichkeit es zu veröffentlichen und haben die Lizenz zurück gegeben ( bzw. mussten diese zurück geben, da an die Lizenz sicher auch ein Vertragspunkt einen Release des Produktes vorraussetzt).



Es gab auch nen Trailer dazu:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=EkQvPQJ1_Dk

:-B


----------



## Kranak90 (25. Juli 2008)

drummen schrieb:


> Ich weiß das bei Amazon immer 25. stand jetzt steht da aber 18. Warum? klick



Das ist ja seltsam...


----------



## Camillo70 (25. Juli 2008)

das waren DIE ILLUMINATEN!. aber was ich cool fand an Climax warhammer version: sie hatten die Grabfürsten von Khemri^^


----------



## Sorzzara (25. Juli 2008)

Geldgeber (aka Publisher = derjenige der für die Kosten der Entwicklung, das Marketing, den Vertrieb, pressen der CDs, etc. aufkommt) ist Electronic Arts, auch bekannt als EA.

Entwickler ist Mythic Entertainment (Formerly known as Mythic & Mythic EA) Diee Firma ist KEIN Tochterunternehmen von Electronic Arts, in dem Sinne, da es nicht aus EA hervorgegangen, oder von EA gegründet wurde, es wurde jedoch vom Publisher eingekauft.

Lizenzhalter (Also diejenigen denen die Warhammer Welt quasi gehört, deren geisties Eigentum aka Copyright sie ist) ist Games Workshop, aka GW. Diese Firma bezahlt nichts an der Entwicklung, sondern bekommt vom Publisher Geld dafür, dass Mythic ihre Story, ihr geistiges Eigentum verwenden darf.


So, hoffe dergleichen Fragen sind damit ausgeräumt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Wenn diese Information auf der Website des Publishers aufscheint dann kann man davon ausgehen, dass sie ziemlich zuverlässig ist. Ausser es ist einfach irgendwo was dumme passiert ^^

Ich bin jedenfalls zu 80% davon überzeugt, noch vor Oktober WAR zocken zu können  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edith sagt: Übrigens hat Amazon ihr Lieferdatum seltsamerweise auf den 18ten Vorverlegt. Das könnte heissen, dass das Spiel zwar ab 18ten ausgeliefert wird, die Server aber erst am 23ten online geschaltet werden. Übrigens find ich die Kaufempfehlung, sich WAR zusammen mit WotLK zu kaufen sehr witzig...was glauben die Amazon Jungs denn wieviel Zeit ein normalverbraucher in der Woche zum Spielen hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolfner (25. Juli 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> das waren DIE ILLUMINATEN!. aber was ich cool fand an Climax warhammer version: sie hatten die Grabfürsten von Khemri^^



Unsinn... jeder weiß, dass Amazon fest in der Hand der Freimaurer ist ;P

An der Version von Climax gefiel mir eigentlich nur, dass es etwas düsterer war. Und Nurgle das Ruder bei Chaos in Händen hatte...


----------



## Camillo70 (25. Juli 2008)

grabfürsten sind schon cool aber nurgle habe ich gesehen das war der fette BALL am ende vom trailer ne? und was zur höllen waren das für ziegenmenschen? und ich hab einen schwertmeister gesehen genau gleich sah der aus wie heute bei mithyc!


----------



## Wolfner (25. Juli 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> grabfürsten sind schon cool aber nurgle habe ich gesehen das war der fette BALL am ende vom trailer ne? und was zur höllen waren das für ziegenmenschen? und ich hab einen schwertmeister gesehen genau gleich sah der aus wie heute bei mithyc!



Väterchen Nurgle hat ansich keine Gestalt. Aber man nimmt an sein Avatar sieht etwa so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ahja... Nurgle, Herrscher des Zerfalls, Herr der Verwesung und Fliegen, Seuchenkrähe oder auf gut deutsch "die olle Pottsau" :-B

Die Ziegenmenschen sind Gors bzw. Ungors. Gehören praktisch gesehen zu Chaos (die Fraktion ist eigentlich eine eigenen, aber in WAR spielt man praktisch gesehen in einer Fraktionsmischung aus Horden, Bestien und Dämonen des Chaos), verstehen sich aber gar nicht gut mit den anderen Anbetern. Gibt trotzdem einige Stämme die dem Ruf von Tzeentch gefolgt sind.
Was mit denen passiert, die nicht folgen, kannst du wir wohl auch so vorstellen. Das selbe gilt natürlich für alle anderen Chaosanbeter.
Wer nicht mitzieht, wird kalt gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## drummen (25. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



:>


----------



## Freddy1111 (25. Juli 2008)

drummen schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Beweise erhärten sich.
Bin gespannt ob es wirklich stimmt *hoff*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Falls es stimmt wird die Open Beta wahrscheinlich mitte/ende August bzw. anfang september beginnen *freu*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (25. Juli 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> grabfürsten sind schon cool aber nurgle habe ich gesehen das war der fette BALL am ende vom trailer ne? und was zur höllen waren das für ziegenmenschen? und ich hab einen schwertmeister gesehen genau gleich sah der aus wie heute bei mithyc!



Ja Untot und Vampire sind schon geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nurgle hat wie die anderen Chaosgötter selbst keine richtig feste Gestallt und erscheint jedem anders, bei Tzzentch geht das soweit das er nie das ist was man meint, aber im allgemeinen sind die Chaosgötter nur die ziemlich aufgepimpte Version ihrer Avatare.
Der Dämon am ende ist halt ein Großer Verpester, das sind die mächtigsten Dämonen die Nurgle ins Feld schicken kann.

Die Ziegenmenschen sind Tiermenschen, und kommen eigentlich nur vermert in den Wäldern des Imperiums vor, da das Imperium man sich als einen riesengroßen Wald mit Städten und Dörfern entlang der wege vorstellen kann, sie sind die Anarchisten die jedwege Zivilisation auslöschen wollen.

Und bei den Schwertmeistern hat man halt keinen großen Handlungsspielraum.

Zum ersten Warhammer muss man sagen das es eigentlich dem selben zum Opfer fiel wie Warhammer Online, nämlich das um fertigzuwerden eine Menge Content rausgestrichen müsste, und damals gabs nix wie heute was hätte fertig sein sollen.


----------



## Wolfner (25. Juli 2008)

drummen schrieb:


> Ich weiß das bei Amazon immer 25. stand jetzt steht da aber 18. Warum? klick




Vielleicht kann man es ab 18. bestellen, damit es auch rechtzeitig am 23. da ist.. :-}


----------



## drummen (25. Juli 2008)

Wolfner schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann man es ab 18. bestellen, damit es auch rechtzeitig am 23. da ist.. :-}



Gut möglich. Wenn man diesen Aspekt betrachtet und die E-mail die ich gepostet hab, kann man davon ausgehen das alle Läden davon in kenntnis gesetzt worden sind. Ich frag mich aber weiterhin obs Absicht war, dass man jetzt schon davon erfährt oder ob das eigentlich für den nächsten Newsletter aufgehoben werden sollte.


----------



## Wolfner (25. Juli 2008)

drummen schrieb:


> Gut möglich. Wenn man diesen Aspekt betrachtet und die E-mail die ich gepostet hab, kann man davon ausgehen das alle Läden davon in kenntnis gesetzt worden sind. Ich frag mich aber weiterhin obs Absicht war, dass man jetzt schon davon erfährt oder ob das eigentlich für den nächsten Newsletter aufgehoben werden sollte.



Naja, ich glaube nicht, dass es Absicht war. Auf der EA-Seite war's vielleicht ein Versehen. Aber da sich Amazon/E-Mail/EA-Website so gut ergänzen, denke ich nicht, dass das Zufall ist.

Morgen ist Gamers Day, ich glaube da wird man den Release dann bekanntgeben.


----------



## Terrorsatan (25. Juli 2008)

Im "ersten" WHO gabs auch die Skaven ;P

ich liebe böse Ratten  xd

aber die werden ja hoffentlich nachgereicht ^^


----------



## Sorzzara (25. Juli 2008)

Skaven wirst du auch in W.A.R sehen...allerdings nur auf der anderen Seite des Schwertes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Will sagen, es wird Tunnel unter Altdorf geben, in denen es darum geht die Diener der gehörnten Ratte zu verkloppen.


----------



## Acy (25. Juli 2008)

Traue nie den EA-Produktseiten vom anderen Ende der Welt. In Neuseeland ist WAR schon lange veröffentlicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal abwarten, ob das Datum stimmt ... schlecht wäre es ja nicht, aber sie könnten sich ruhig auch noch etwas Zeit lassen für's Weihnachtsgeschäft und dafür gleich noch bisschen an den geschnittenen Klassen/Hauptstädten werkeln.


----------



## Moronic (25. Juli 2008)

Wenn die NDA 2 Monate vor Release fallen soll dann wäre sie doch schon überfällig? *grübel*


----------



## Terrorsatan (25. Juli 2008)

Ich lege mal die Karten..... 
(10 Minuten Pause)

Also die Karten sagen :

nächste Woche fällt die NDA
Ich kriege einen Open Beta Key
George Bush wird Präsident der USA
In China fällt ein Sack Reis um
Angela Merkel wird schwanger
Der KotBS kommt noch

mehr verraten die Karten für Heute nicht 


Alle angaben ohne Gewehr  xD


----------



## Ineluki-OA (25. Juli 2008)

Es müssen jetzt ja nicht genau 2 Monate sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Außerden ist morgen der Games Day in Köln und es würde ja passen wenn da der Fall der NDA bekannt gegeben wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moronic (25. Juli 2008)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Ich lege mal die Karten.....
> (10 Minuten Pause)
> 
> Also die Karten sagen :
> ...




Will dir ja echt nich in die Karre fahren aber G. W. Bush ist bereits Präsident der USA :-P


----------



## Terrorsatan (25. Juli 2008)

Ich mein ja nächster ^^


DIE KARTEN LÜGEN NICHT  XD


----------



## Freddy1111 (25. Juli 2008)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Ich mein ja nächster ^^
> 
> 
> DIE KARTEN LÜGEN NICHT  XD




Kann er nicht mehr, da er ja schon 2 mal war  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camillo70 (25. Juli 2008)

DARACK OBAMA FTW!!!! 

endlich wird ein schwarzer  Präsident endlich es gab ja noch nie einen der einzige der es geworden wöre (Marthin Luther King) wurde erschossen aber wenn man mal so sieht jeder gute präsident wurde erschossen: abraham Lincoln (von nem südstaatler) John f kennedy(grund unbekannt mörder gefasst ist unwahrscheinlich wegen geständnis) und Martin Luther King(irgend ein Klukux Klan Mitglied).

und jetzt stellt sich die Frage wieso werden GUTE menschen erschossen und Präsidenten die recht unbeliebt sind : George W Bush werden verschont?


----------



## Freddy1111 (25. Juli 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> DARACK OBAMA FTW!!!!
> 
> endlich wird ein schwarzer  Präsident endlich es gab ja noch nie einen der einzige der es geworden wöre (Marthin Luther King) wurde erschossen aber wenn man mal so sieht jeder gute präsident wurde erschossen: abraham Lincoln (von nem südstaatler) John f kennedy(grund unbekannt mörder gefasst ist unwahrscheinlich wegen geständnis) und Martin Luther King(irgend ein Klukux Klan Mitglied).
> 
> und jetzt stellt sich die Frage wieso werden GUTE menschen erschossen und Präsidenten die recht unbeliebt sind : George W Bush werden verschont?




Also dass Martin Luther King President war bzw geworden wär hab ich noch nie gehört - ist glaub ich ein bisschen weit hergeholt, wenn man bedenkt das schwarze zu der zeit eigene WC´s und Busse nehmen mussten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und Obama wirds wahrscheinlich auch nicht, hat nur intern in seiner Partei gegen die Klinten gewonnen - dass heißt noch garnichts.


----------



## Camillo70 (25. Juli 2008)

ähm doch wenn du so viel bescheid weißt dann nenne mir doch einen anderen potenziellen Präsidenten Klugscheisser!
und Marthin Luther King wärs schon geworden der war de damalige Nelson Mandela


----------



## drummen (25. Juli 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> ähm doch wenn du so viel bescheid weißt dann nenne mir doch einen anderen potenziellen Präsidenten Klugscheisser!
> und Marthin Luther King wärs schon geworden der war de damalige Nelson Mandela



John McCain!!!1111

Und jetzt hört mal auf mit dem off-topic gelaber


----------



## Freddy1111 (25. Juli 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> ähm doch wenn du so viel bescheid weißt dann nenne mir doch einen anderen potenziellen Präsidenten Klugscheisser!
> und Marthin Luther King wärs schon geworden der war de damalige Nelson Mandela



Weiß nicht genau - hab mich damit nicht richtig beschäftigt - hab nur gehört dass der andere bessere chancen hat - glaub mcCain hieß der oder so??

Und dass Martin King Präsident geworden wär würd mich schon arg wundern - kann aber sein - werd ich mal nachforschen *interesse*

Und zu deinem Kommentar (Klugscheißer) - war halt meine Meinung - anders gesagt: Konversation  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camillo70 (25. Juli 2008)

kan natürlich auch sein dass der andere gewesen wär aber das wäre halt DER mann gewesen der für gleichberechtigung gekämpft hätte. und Mccain glaube ich eher nicht ich meiner der ist 71 jahre alt und senator von Arizona ist ja nicht pabstwahl wo senatoren kardinäle sind^^


----------



## Rosengarten (25. Juli 2008)

@Camillo
Ich möchte dann auch nochmal klugscheißen und dir sagen es heißt nicht Grabfürsten, sondern Grufkönige...
Glaube auch nicht, dass M.L.K. Präsident geworden wäre....die Schwarzen durften früher doch nichtmal abstimmen...wer sollte ihn dann wählen?


----------



## Moronic (25. Juli 2008)

ebrithil89 schrieb:


> Der Erscheinungstermin läuft immer mehr auf Ende September raus. Nach Amazon (25. September) erscheint nun auch bei EA der 23. September als Datum.
> Der nächste Newsletter wird wohl klarheit schaffen
> 
> Quelle:
> ...



Hättest dir 2 sek Zeit genommen wäre dir evtl aufgefallen das es bereits eine Thread hierfür gibt. 

/closed


----------



## Gramarye (25. Juli 2008)

sehr guter beitrag...wer mal unter den ersten 5 beiträgen geschut hätte, hätte sich so einen thread sparen können...
ALSO BITTE LIEBE USER: LEST WENIGSTENS DIE TOPICS ANDERER SPIELER!


----------



## Zaratres (25. Juli 2008)

danke an Rosengarten der name grabfrüsten hat mir alpträume gemacht den ich hasse nix mehr als falsche aussagen über warhammer TT^^


----------



## Camillo70 (25. Juli 2008)

ist das grab nicht das gleiche wie gruft und könig nicht auch ein fürst?


----------



## pewpew shangria (25. Juli 2008)

Nunja, ein König ist sicher auch ein Fürst, jedoch ist nicht jeder Fürst ein König sein.
Eine Gruft ist ein Grab, aber nicht jedes Grab ist eine Gruft.


----------



## Hopeless81 (25. Juli 2008)

huhu erstmal,

also bei IGN.com steht auch der 23 september als erscheinungsdatum für warhammer online....
allerdings steht es da nur immer "kurz" ca 5sec. dann steht dort nur noch     Q2 2008 (UK)    aber
wenn man die seite wieder neu lädt steht dort wieder 23 september


Published by: Electronic Arts
Developed by: Mythic Entertainment
Release Date: September 23, 2008
Genre: Persistent Online RPG 


findst alles bissel komisch


----------



## bondKI (25. Juli 2008)

Moronic schrieb:


> Wenn die NDA 2 Monate vor Release fallen soll dann wäre sie doch schon überfällig? *grübel*


Nur mal am Rande: Fall der NDA=Open Beta und die geht nie und nimmer 2 Monate...

Auch und:
Ich würde nie einer Seite trauen, die aus China kommt...


----------



## DunCrow (25. Juli 2008)

Also ganz ehrlich: Die haben ne Scheissangst und wollen vor WotLK raus.


----------



## sTereoType (25. Juli 2008)

DunCrow schrieb:


> Also ganz ehrlich: Die haben ne Scheissangst und wollen vor WotLK raus.


you failed 
Der zeitplan steht schon seit geraumer Zeit


----------



## Ineluki-OA (25. Juli 2008)

bondKI schrieb:


> Nur mal am Rande: Fall der NDA=Open Beta und die geht nie und nimmer 2 Monate...
> 
> Auch und:
> Ich würde nie einer Seite trauen, die aus China kommt...



Nicht unbedingt. Es hieß mal das wenn die Gilden Beta gut läuft die NDA auch früher fallen kann.
Außerdem ist das auch ne EA Seite und es ist jetzt ziemlich egal ob sie Singapur (kleiner aber feiner Unterschied zu China*g*) oder aus "Gottweiswasfüreinland" kommt... Alles EA


----------



## pewpew shangria (25. Juli 2008)

Ineluki-OA schrieb:


> Nicht unbedingt. Es hieß mal das wenn die Gilden Beta gut läuft die NDA auch früher fallen kann.
> Außerdem ist das auch ne EA Seite und es ist jetzt ziemlich egal ob sie Singapur (kleiner aber feiner Unterschied zu China*g*) oder aus "Gottweiswasfüreinland" kommt... Alles EA



Dann erklär mir das mal: http://www.ea.co.nz/en-nz/games/pc/warhamm...e_of_reckoning/

http://www.electronic-arts.de/games/12398,pc/

http://findgames.ea.com/game/warhammeronlineageofreckoning

Wir haben also von 4 EA Seiten, die nach deiner Annahme ja alle das gleiche sagen müssten, 4 verschiedene Releasedaten; von Released, über soon bis hin zu nicht bekannt.


----------



## Camillo70 (25. Juli 2008)

jo neuselaand darfste nich trqauen die insel hat grad mal 2000 einwohner lol

seht euch den Gorilla an wie er Manbo tanzen kann ja er tanzt so elegant mit sybille .

der Gorilla mit der sonnebrille uh lala hand in hand mit der sybille UH LALA ja der Gorilla und sybile ein Traumpaar seht euch den gorilla an wie er mambo tanzen kann ja er tanzt so elegant mit sybile an der hand u lala uh lala.....


----------



## pewpew shangria (25. Juli 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> jo neuselaand darfste nich trqauen die insel hat grad mal 2000 einwohner lol



Singapur hat ca. genausoviele Einwohner wie Neuseeland, ist also genauso Vertrauenswürdig wie die Insel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie sagt man so schön: Abwarten und Tee trinken bzw. Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude.


----------



## Wolfner (25. Juli 2008)

pewpew schrieb:


> Singapur hat ca. genausoviele Einwohner wie Neuseeland, ist also genauso Vertrauenswürdig wie die Insel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




In Neuseeland darf man nur HdRO spielen. Sonst verliert man die Staatsbürgerschaft wegen Vaterlandsverrat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PARAS.ID (25. Juli 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> DARACK OBAMA FTW!!!!




Karack Obama FTW !!


----------



## Grimtom (25. Juli 2008)

SenselessSheep schrieb:


> Das glaub ich erst wenns Offiziell Bestätigt wurde....



ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass EA offiziell genug ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gramarye (25. Juli 2008)

naja aber so wie es aussieht hat es ea-singapur als erstes bestätigt...ich weiß aber net ob die so offiziell sind wie ea-allgemein oder mythic...


----------



## Scythe86 (25. Juli 2008)

Das erste Datum in Bezug auf WAR, dem ich zumindest gedanklich die Chance gebe, halbwegs richtig zu sein. Zumindest halte ich es nach den letzten Meldungen immerhin für sehr wahrscheinlich, dass "Herbst 08" eingehalten wird. Was mich noch optimistischer stimmt: Auf dem Gamesday soll eine Version gezeigt werden, die noch nicht mal die Beta-Tester vorliegen haben. Vielleicht auch ein kleiner Hinweis, dass es nun nicht mal allzu lange dauern wird...Vielleicht weiß man Sonntag-Abend ja schon mehr?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Onkelboby (25. Juli 2008)

Hauptsache es kommt  Jubel, Jubel, freu, freu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hühü1 (26. Juli 2008)

Onkelboby schrieb:


> Hauptsache es kommt  Jubel, Jubel, freu, freu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dann jubelst du ganz schön lange ^^
Steht schon sehr lange fest das  WAR rauskommt *g*

Aber wie sie schon sagten im moment haben die fast nur noch mit "feinschliff" und bug fixen zu tun. 
Denke ca noch 3 wochen dann open beta. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (26. Juli 2008)

This country needs nothing more than a true democratic, open heartet and intellectual man like Barack Obama!
Obama ftw, und jaaaaaaa liebe Mods, ich lass das OT Geblubber ja schon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



DunCrow schrieb:


> Also ganz ehrlich: Die haben ne Scheissangst und wollen vor WotLK raus.



Ja, wie Stereotype schon bekannt gab, you failed like Failureman!
Rieche ich da versteckte Angst dass keiner mehr WotLK spielen will wenn WAR erstmal draussen ist? Keine Sorge, es wird weiterhin genügend Ruffarmer geben.


Die Sache in Neuseeland ist ... komisch ... (Laut der dortigen EA Website ist das Spiel ja schon erschienen o0) aber mal warten was die nächste Ankündigung bringt.


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Juli 2008)

Vielleicht kommts ja in anderen Ländern anders raus und Neuseeland wurde zu einem Riiiiiiiesigen Beta/Streß-Test umfunktioniert und wurde deswegen da schon released ^^


----------



## Unrael (26. Juli 2008)

Lol, Exakt Herbstanfang und mein Geburtstag. Super Geschenk^^


----------



## Sorzzara (26. Juli 2008)

Unrael schrieb:


> Lol, Exakt Herbstanfang und mein Geburtstag. Super Geschenk^^



Glückskäfer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    Gratuliere schonmal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gutebesserung (26. Juli 2008)

Hmm...wäre irgendwie garnicht mal schlecht wenn WAR richtig gut wird und Wotlk hinter den Erwartungen zurück bleibt. Ist zwar unwarscheinlich aber würde Blizz zum umdenken in gewissen Dingen zwingen. Zum einen würde es der Qualität auf den Sprung helfen, zum anderen würde das schneller, höher, weiter Prinzip durchbrochen werden. Ich stehe noch ziemlich auf die WOW Welt und das Spiel selbst, aber langsam hab ich es über praktisch das selbe Prinzip immer und immer wieder durchgekaut zu bekommen. Die Bosskämpfe bei denen sich Blizzard wirklich mühe gegeben hat sind langsam nur noch an einer Hand abzuzählen. Konkurenz belebt das Geschäft und je besser die Konkurenz ist um so mehr muss sich der Entwickler anstrengen.


----------



## Pobsch (26. Juli 2008)

Schön dass wir endlich einen festen Termin haben, nur was ich nicht ganz verstehe, warum gibt eigtl EA das Releasedatum bekannt und nicht Mytic. Schliesslich hat sich doch EA am 11.07.2008 namentlich von Mytic/Warhammer getrennt. Na wir werden sehen, wenn es dann zum Datum nicht rauskommt, auch erstmal egal, ich zogg ab Montag sowieso erstmal DSA Drakensang. Optimale Zeitüberbrückung.
So long,...Greetz Bobsch


----------



## Arnis (26. Juli 2008)

is ja lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Unrael (26. Juli 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Glückskäfer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



tztztz. vorm Geburtstag gratulieren macht man doch nichT, das bringt nur Unglück!
sry 4 offtopic ;P


----------



## Sorzzara (26. Juli 2008)

Pobsch schrieb:


> Schön dass wir endlich einen festen Termin haben, nur was ich nicht ganz verstehe, warum gibt eigtl EA das Releasedatum bekannt und nicht Mytic. Schliesslich hat sich doch EA am 11.07.2008 namentlich von Mytic/Warhammer getrennt. Na wir werden sehen, wenn es dann zum Datum nicht rauskommt, auch erstmal egal, ich zogg ab Montag sowieso erstmal DSA Drakensang. Optimale Zeitüberbrückung.
> So long,...Greetz Bobsch




Sorry, aber das ist falsch. Mythic und EA haben nach wie vor einen Vertrag, nur der Name wurde wieder von MythicEA zu Mythic Entertainment geändert. Würde der Publishervertrag mit EA nicht mehr bestehen, dann wüssten wir das, denn dann wäre W.A.R weg vom Fenster. (Klar wenn der Geldgeber fehlt)


----------



## HGVermillion (26. Juli 2008)

Mythic hat das EA vor Ihrem Namen weggemacht, weil EA halt ...... halt EA ist und damit noch einen sehr schlechten Ruf hat, es werden noch viele Jahre vergehen bis man EA ein klein wenig Bullfrogg, Westwood, und die vielen anderen Entwicklerstudios verziehn hat die sie dicht gemacht haben.


----------



## Sorzzara (27. Juli 2008)

Du meinst, die sie zuerst aufgekauft, all ihrer Rechte und Ideen beraubt, gerupft wie eine Weihnachtsgans und DANN dicht gemacht haben ^^

Fairerweise muss man aber sagen dass es Bullfrog an wirklich neuen Ideen mangelte (Was verwundert, ich erinnere mich noch an ein saukomisches Spiel namens Theme Hospital ^^) und Westwood...nun ja, ernste finanzielle Probleme hatte, drücken wirs mal so aus.


----------



## HGVermillion (27. Juli 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Du meinst, die sie zuerst aufgekauft, all ihrer Rechte und Ideen beraubt, gerupft wie eine Weihnachtsgans und DANN dicht gemacht haben ^^
> 
> Fairerweise muss man aber sagen dass es Bullfrog an wirklich neuen Ideen mangelte (Was verwundert, ich erinnere mich noch an ein saukomisches Spiel namens Theme Hospital ^^) und Westwood...nun ja, ernste finanzielle Probleme hatte, drücken wirs mal so aus.



Dungeon Keeper hältst du für eine schlechte Idee, herrgott ich warte seid Dungeon Keeper 2 mal wieder auf ein Spiel in dem man einfach so richtig der Böse war, nicht so der pseudo böse wie in Overlord. Und Horny vermiss ich auch irgendwie *heul*


----------



## Sorzzara (27. Juli 2008)

Entschuldige, fast vergessen...DK1 und DK2 waren natürlich schenial!

Ein Herz für Horny!


----------



## Camillo70 (27. Juli 2008)

ist horny auch horny?


----------



## Immondys (27. Juli 2008)

Die Woche war noch kein Erscheinungstermin angekündigt. muss doch gleich mal montag den Vertreter am Handy würgen, obs da News gibt.


----------



## Immondys (27. Juli 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Mythic hat das EA vor Ihrem Namen weggemacht, weil EA halt ...... halt EA ist und damit noch einen sehr schlechten Ruf hat, es werden noch viele Jahre vergehen bis man EA ein klein wenig Bullfrogg, Westwood, und die vielen anderen Entwicklerstudios verziehn hat die sie dicht gemacht haben.



Wieso gibt es da etwas zu verzeihen? EA arbeitet profitabel und erwirtschaftet Gewinne, die wiederum neben betrieblichen Investitionen an die Anleger ausgeschüttet werden. Spieleprojekte sind heutzutage nicht mehr von EDV Technischen Wunderkindern wie in den 80ern zu stemmen sondern Großprojekte, die Distributoren wie EA stemmen können, kleinere Publisher aber überfordern würden. Und die letzendes die richtigen Kanäle haben, damit Geld verdient wird.

In diesem Sinne - Willkommen im Kapitalismus


----------



## Thedynamike (27. Juli 2008)

Ich hab Angst. Kürzungen und dann direkt der Release hinterher.
Hoffentlich wirds nicht fatal released, nur um "da zu sein".


----------



## Arben (27. Juli 2008)

Das wäre dann ja standart EAstyle...


----------



## LoC_Ruin (27. Juli 2008)

Auf amazon.de steht 18. September, auf amazon.com steht 30. September...

komisch ^^ kommt mir bekannt vor (EA Neuseeland - EA Singapur)


----------



## WilliWinzig (27. Juli 2008)

[...]
In diesem Sinne - Willkommen im Kapitalismus 
[...]

Diese Aussage Passt in keinster Weise zu EA.
WENN EA im Kapitalismus angekommen wäre, würden wir alle für Geld C&C spielen weil es so gut wäre wie Starcraft.

Bei EA hat sich leider zu der verständlichen Geldgeilheit auch noch eine riesen portion Dummheit gesellt.

Ich hoffe mal, dass es sich mit Mythic und unserem geliebten W.A.R. anders verhällt. Die bisherige Erfahrung mit EA treibt mir eher Sorgenfalten auf die Stirn.

In diesem Sinne, 15&#8364; als Zahlender Betaspieler hat doch was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WAAAGH!


----------



## Manic2320 (27. Juli 2008)

Ende September könnte durchaus realistisch sein, schaun wir mal was ob sie heute auf der CON was bekannt geben.

Ich versteh gar nicht was ihr gegen EA es ist eine Firma die Geld machen will wie alle anderen auch.


----------



## Evereve (27. Juli 2008)

Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass sie versuchen werden das Spiel vor WOTLK rauszubringen. 

Es gibt viele Leute die im Moment wow spielen und überlegen mit WAR anzufangen. 
Kommt nun WOTLK vorher raus, werden viele bei Wow bleiben da das nun mal ihr Hauptspiel ist. 
Bringen sie WAR nun früher raus, können sie die Wow Flaute nutzen, die viele zur Zeit haben. 
Ich kenne sehr viele Leute (inkls mir), die ihren Acc im Moment auf Eis gelegt haben und AOC oder ähnliches spielen weil wow atm einfach wenig zu bieten hat, vor allem wenn man den endcontent schon durchgemacht hat. 
Da wäre ein War Release im September genau das richtige. Und gefällt es einem dann erst mal, bleibt man auch dabei. 
Viele haben ja mit einem Release gegen Ende des Jahres gerechnet, vor allem nachdem der Release"termin" von 3. Quartal auf Herbst 08 (also bis inkl Dezember) geändert wurde. Kann mir gut vorstellen, dass Release September nun ein fetter Schlag ins Blizzards Gesicht ist. 

Ich für meinen Teil würd mich wie n Schnitzel freuen wenn War endlich rauskommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sybarith (27. Juli 2008)

@qwertzuerwr: leute wie du sind immer ein so große gewaltige lachnummer. immer wieder schön zur unterhaltung.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja aber vielleicht kommt es irgendwann mal soweit, das solche kleinen bedauernswerten leute wie du, auch mal argumte bringen, anstatt immer nur irgendwelche haltlosen dinge in den raum zu werfen. aber ich schätze damit wärst du überfordert.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (27. Juli 2008)

qwertzuerwr schrieb:


> Dann mal viel Spaß, holt euch schon Taschentücher fürn Release bzw stellt es schonmal gleich wieder bei eBay rein. Warhammer ist so verdammt kacke, da fehlen mir echt wie Worte.
> Hab btw immernoch n Warhammer-BetaAcc und weiß nicht wohin mit dem Müll. Will ja keiner, den Softwaremüll spielen müssen
> 
> 
> ...




Hallo Arthas_Menethil aka "Ich rolle meinen Kopf über Die Tastatur, weil mir kein Name für meinen Flameaccount einfällt"

Deine Flames werden auch nicht besser. Den Schrott mit dem Beta Account schreibst du jetzt schon zum Xten mal hier rein. Und nein, wir nehmen dich nach wie vor nicht für Voll. Du bist ein kleiner WoW - Fanboy dessen geistige Kapazität es ihm leider nicht erlaubt, irgendwelche Argumente gegen W.A.R anzubringen, die man ihm auch glaubt.

Da sich dein Tonfall ebenfalls nicht verbessert hat, ebenso wie der Argumentative Nährwert deiner Aussagen, bist du hiermit: *REPORTED*

edith sagt: Danke @ den Mod der diesen Sinnlospost gelöscht hat.


----------



## HGVermillion (27. Juli 2008)

Frage wie können wir eigentlich unsere Meinung deutlich machen das uns deren Meinungen über das Spiel ein klein wenig am A****h vorbeigehen, es ist ja nicht so als ob es hier Clicken gäbe die die man nur reinkommt wenn man das richtige Spiel spielt. :/


----------



## Sorzzara (27. Juli 2008)

Problem des offenen Forums Nummer 1: Es ist offen.

Wir können nur so intelligent es geht zurückschreiben und sie argumentativ demontieren, um ihnen den Wind aus den Segeln zu nehmen (Was natürlich nicht klappt wenn jemand genauso hirnlosen Gegenflame schreibt, dann endet das ganze in einem gelöschten Post wegen dauergeflame)

Es ist zwar anstrengend, aber auf lange Sicht besser als sich auf das Flamerniveau hinunterziehen zu lassen. Und im Falle von ganz besonders penetranten Fröschen wie eben dem oben genannten, der auch nach seiner mehrmaligen Argumentativen Demütigung durch die Community noch immer nicht kapiert hat dass keiner lesen will was er schreibt, gibt es die Report Funktion...was ja wie man sieht auch funktioniert.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (27. Juli 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Problem des offenen Forums Nummer 1: Es ist offen.
> 
> Wir können nur so intelligent es geht zurückschreiben und sie argumentativ demontieren, um ihnen den Wind aus den Segeln zu nehmen (Was natürlich nicht klappt wenn jemand genauso hirnlosen Gegenflame schreibt, dann endet das ganze in einem gelöschten Post wegen dauergeflame)
> 
> Es ist zwar anstrengend, aber auf lange Sicht besser als sich auf das Flamerniveau hinunterziehen zu lassen. Und im Falle von ganz besonders penetranten Fröschen wie eben dem oben genannten, der auch nach seiner mehrmaligen Argumentativen Demütigung durch die Community noch immer nicht kapiert hat dass keiner lesen will was er schreibt, gibt es die Report Funktion...was ja wie man sieht auch funktioniert.



Lächerlich, schon mal auf die Option gekommen, dass den Flamern langweilig ist und Sie sich über euch "ernste" Forumgenossen einfach nur lustig machen, wenn ich das schon lese muss ich sagen, dass die Flamer anscheinend den vollen Erfolg genießen, denkt mal drüber nach...


----------



## qwertzuerwr (27. Juli 2008)

Jaja die Warhammer-Fanboy-Kiddys. Ignoriert die Fakten ruhig, ihr seht es ja am Releaseday, WIE KACKE das Game ist.


----------



## Sorzzara (27. Juli 2008)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=47071

Das dazu wie "ernst" wir sind.
Wenn den Flamern langweilig ist, dann sollten sie darüber nachdenken, den PC auszumachen, und sich mit einem Buch in den Garten zu setzen, oder vielleicht eine Fremdsprache erlernen.

Flamer genießen keinen Erfolg wenn man nicht zurückflamt sondern intelligent antwortet...Ihnen selbst gehen dann die "Argumente" aus, und sie können entweder ihre Allgemeinplätze wiederholen (abgedroschen) oder persönlich werden (Danke, reported).


Was du uns mit deiner Antwort sagen willst frage ich mich. Gibst du dem Flame recht, stellst ihn sozusagen als legitim hin wenn man sich beschäftigen will? Oder was willst du sagen? Wenn du meinst es geht in Ordnung sich über Leute lustig zu machen, die Dinge wie respektvollen Umgang miteinander, Ernsthaftigkeit in Diskussionen, vernünftige Argumente und Gesprächskultur schätzen, dann liegst du falsch. Es mag Foren geben in denen Forentrolle die Mehrheit der Poster ausmachen, und hirnloser Flame inzwischen als Normal angesehen wird. Aber hier, im W.A.R @ buffed.de Forum bemühen sich die meisten Poster wirklich ein Mindestniveau aufrechtzuerhalten.

Und jetzt bitte back 2 Topic.

Edit:



qwertzuerwr schrieb:


> Jaja die Warhammer-Fanboy-Kiddys. Ignoriert die Fakten ruhig, ihr seht es ja am Releaseday, WIE KACKE das Game ist.



Danke für die Bestätigung meiner Meinung über Flamer. Erneut *reportet*, ich hoffe stark dass du diesmal einen Permaban kassierst.


----------



## sybarith (27. Juli 2008)

> Jaja die Warhammer-Fanboy-Kiddys. Ignoriert die Fakten ruhig, ihr seht es ja am Releaseday, WIE KACKE das Game ist.


ja, wir ignorieren gerne deine unsichtbaren, wohl eher nur in deinen kopf existierenden imaginären fakten. aber wir sind alle gespannt, wenn du uns diese fakten gerne mitteilen würdest.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (27. Juli 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Wenn den Flamern langweilig ist, dann sollten sie darüber nachdenken, den PC auszumachen, und sich mit einem Buch in den Garten zu setzen, oder vielleicht eine Fremdsprache erlernen.



Oder eben vllt Leute wie dich zu verarschen?



Sorzzara schrieb:


> Flamer genießen keinen Erfolg wenn man nicht zurückflamt sondern intelligent antwortet...Ihnen selbst gehen dann die "Argumente" aus, und sie können entweder ihre Allgemeinplätze wiederholen (abgedroschen) oder persönlich werden (Danke, reported).



Hmm..ist vielleicht die Tatsache verständlicher für die wenn ich sage dass es den "Flamern" nicht darum geht ihre Meinung zu vermitteln sondern "intelligende Poster" wie dich zu provozieren und einfach nur ihren Spaß dran haben, gebs doch zu, du regst dich über sie auf und das ist genau das was die erreichen wollen, nichts anderes als das Leute wie du, sich über die Flames aufregen zu verarschen



Sorzzara schrieb:


> Was du uns mit deiner Antwort sagen willst frage ich mich. Gibst du dem Flame recht, stellst ihn sozusagen als legitim hin wenn man sich beschäftigen will? Oder was willst du sagen? Wenn du meinst es geht in Ordnung sich über Leute lustig zu machen, die Dinge wie respektvollen Umgang miteinander, Ernsthaftigkeit in Diskussionen, vernünftige Argumente und Gesprächskultur schätzen, dann liegst du falsch. Es mag Foren geben in denen Forentrolle die Mehrheit der Poster ausmachen, und hirnloser Flame inzwischen als Normal angesehen wird. Aber hier, im W.A.R @ buffed.de Forum bemühen sich die meisten Poster wirklich ein Mindestniveau aufrechtzuerhalten.



Es scheint mir, dass du viel zu Naiv bist. Einfach Blind. Du denkst du seist schlauer als die "sinnlosen Flamer", dabei haben sie doch schon längst gewonnen


----------



## Exo1337 (27. Juli 2008)

pewpew schrieb:


> http://www.ea.co.nz/en-nz/games/pc/warhamm...e_of_reckoning/
> 
> http://www.electronic-arts.de/games/12398,pc/
> 
> http://findgames.ea.com/game/warhammeronlineageofreckoning







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...

 hmm naja hoffen wir mal dasses "bald" da is  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (27. Juli 2008)

Gut, mal einfach gesagt...ich rege mich nicht über Flamer auf, ich nehme sie argumentativ auseinander, packe sie in kleine Schachteln und stelle sie mir ins Regal.  Auf die bösen und unbelehrbaren Schachteln klebe ich ein "Reported" - Schildchen.


Deiner Meinung nach gehören Foren den Flamern. Gut, wenn du das glaubst dann ist es eben für dich so. Wenn du meine Meinungen über das miteinander von Menschen in einer Online Community als blind und naiv ansiehst, dann ist das so.
Ich kann dir aber versichern, dass du mit der Meinung dass vernünftiges Miteinander naiv ist, sehr sehr sehr alleine dastehst...nicht nur in einer Online Community. Nochmal zum Wort Community: Eine Community ist eine Gemeinschaft von Menschen mit gleichartigen Interessen. Flamer bewegen sich ausserhalb dieser Gemeinschaft und werden a priori nicht akzeptiert.

Und ja, ich bin schlauer als jemand der so hirnlos herumflamt wie unser qwertzuerwr oben. Ich benutze Argumente, er hat nicht mal welche. Und inwieweit er gewonnen hat...darüber reden wir nochmal wenn er seinen Ban kassiert hat.


Wie gesagt, wenn du meinst flamen ist in Ordnung, solls mir recht sein. Nur erwarte nicht, dass du in diesem Forum mit einer solchen Meinung auf grosse Akzeptanz stösst. Und wenn du selber flamst nimmt dich hier ohnehin keiner mehr für voll.


----------



## Chihiro (27. Juli 2008)

Also ich weiss ja nicht was du mit deiner Aussage:

"Hmm..ist vielleicht die Tatsache verständlicher für die wenn ich sage dass es den "Flamern" nicht darum geht ihre Meinung zu vermitteln sondern "intelligende Poster" wie dich zu provozieren und einfach nur ihren Spaß dran haben, gebs doch zu, du regst dich über sie auf und das ist genau das was die erreichen wollen, nichts anderes als das Leute wie du, sich über die Flames aufregen zu verarschen."


uns mitteilen möchtest, doch gehe ich mal stark davon aus, dass du dich nicht sonderlich für WAR interessierst oder zumindest dich nicht hier im Forum darüber informierst. Denn wenn du das tun würdest, dann hättest du wohl längst gemerkt was für eine Bereicherung Sorzzara's Posts für dieses Forum sind.

Und ich habe in den verschiedensten Threast hier im Buffed Forum keinen einzigen gefunden wo irgend ein Flamer gegen Sorzzara gewonnen hätte, ganz im gegenteil die sind alle von seinen Argumenten vernichtet worden und haben sich dünne gemacht.

Also da kann ich nur sagen Weiter so >Sorzzara< du bist mein Held 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Greetz Chihiro


----------



## Terrorsatan (27. Juli 2008)

Vote for Mod  xD


----------



## Ren-Alekz (27. Juli 2008)

Sorzzara

Tut mir leid, ich habe nix gegen dich, nur fühl ich mich gerade so, als ob ich lachen müsste, ich lache zwar nicht, aber ich fühle mich so.

Deine sogenannte "Welt" ist wirklich super, naja du wünscht dir das ja auch so, also bekommt diese auch in irgendeiner Weise ihre Existenz.




Ich kanns zwar nicht bestätigen, aber ich glaube, dass ca. 70-80% aller Posts von Leuten wie dir, die die Community als eine "Spielergemeinschaft" sehen die ihre Interessen und Meinungen austauschen, nur Flamer "wegargumentieren" aber naja..ich hab keine Ahnung ob das der Sinn des ganzen ist, Forenpolizei zu spielen...


Vllt. solltest du das ganze nicht ganz so ernst nehmen und die Flamer viel mehr "ignoriern" als "wegzuargumentieren"

Ob das dann überhaupt möglich ist, ist ne andere Frage. Ohne Flames würde das Forum doch irgendwie langweilig werden und wenn du sie ignorierst und zu irgendetwas "Nichtflamermäßiges" postest, dann wirst du doch kaum wahr genommen, weil die meiste Aufmerksamkeit doch schon auf den Flamer gerichtet ist, je ausgefallener der Flame umso besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Selten bis nie findet man ein Forum ohne Flamer und der dazugehörigen Flamerpolizei, also..wer hat wohl das geschehen dann wohl unter Kontrolle? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit@Chihiro...Ein netter Beweis dafür, dass die Aufmerksamkeit demjenigen gilt, der flamet oder sich gegen die Flamer richtet


----------



## KennyKiller (27. Juli 2008)

wenns 2Monate wären , wär die NDA aber schon gefallen!


----------



## Cryogenics (27. Juli 2008)

Hoffen wir mal das WAR sich gut verkauft und EA viel Geld bringt damit Mythic endlich mit DAOC 2 anfangen darf. Denn die Fortsetzung des mit Abstand immernoch besten PvP (RvR) Games "Dark Age of Camelot" würde noch viel mehr Spieler glücklich machen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jaimewolf (27. Juli 2008)

Ich kann es auch nicht nachvollziehen, wie man mutwilligen Flamern gegenüber Verehrung einräumt bzw. als "Hassflamer" der Meinung ist, ein Held zu sein. Dennoch kann ein nicht ganz ernstgemeinter "Flame" mit Niveau auch manchmal sehr erfrischend oder erheiternd sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draco1985 (27. Juli 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> Vllt. solltest du das ganze nicht ganz so ernst nehmen und die Flamer viel mehr "ignoriern" als "wegzuargumentieren"



Wie war das?

"Weil die Klugen dauernd nachgeben, regieren die Dummen die Welt."

Wenn man solche Typen nicht von vornherein ausschließt oder ihnen auf andere Weise klar macht dass sie hier nicht erwünscht sind dann nehmen die irgendwann überhand. Siehe WoW, CS, etc. Flamer und andere Störenfriede zu ignorieren bringt nichts, weil sie dann dauerhaft bleiben und es immer wieder versuchen.


----------



## drummen (27. Juli 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Wie war das?
> 
> "Weil die Klugen dauernd nachgeben, regieren die Dummen die Welt."
> 
> Wenn man solche Typen nicht von vornherein ausschließt oder ihnen auf andere Weise klar macht dass sie hier nicht erwünscht sind dann nehmen die irgendwann überhand. Siehe WoW, CS, etc. Flamer und andere Störenfriede zu ignorieren bringt nichts, weil sie dann dauerhaft bleiben und es immer wieder versuchen.



Ich denke er meint es so: Einfach "Melden!" drücken und den Post nicht weiter beachten.

Edit: Da man in diesem Forum diese Option hat, werden die "Störenfriede" nicht dauerhaft bleiben können.


----------



## Chihiro (27. Juli 2008)

Ach das mit den Flamer ausshliessen ist doch eigentlich ganz einfach....

Man müsste nur die Möglichkeit haben ein Thread aufzumachen, bei dem nur leute schreiben können welche das PW wissen, und dieses PW bekommen nur die User welche einen guten Eindruck im Forum hinterlasen haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und alle die, welche eine Frage haben oder ihre Meinung (sinvoll) äusern möchten schreiben ne PM an einen der das recht besitzt einen Post zu schreiben

Ahh meine kleine perfekte Welt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (27. Juli 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Wie war das?
> 
> "Weil die Klugen dauernd nachgeben, regieren die Dummen die Welt."
> 
> Wenn man solche Typen nicht von vornherein ausschließt oder ihnen auf andere Weise klar macht dass sie hier nicht erwünscht sind dann nehmen die irgendwann überhand. Siehe WoW, CS, etc. Flamer und andere Störenfriede zu ignorieren bringt nichts, weil sie dann dauerhaft bleiben und es immer wieder versuchen.




Du raffst das nicht...wenn du dich auf die Flamer einlässt, hast du schon verloren

Umso mehr Menschen sich auf eine Sache einlassen, egal ob negativ oder positiv gesinnt,  umso mehr hat diese ihre Existenzberechtigung, ob gut oder schlecht,  spielt keine Rolle


----------



## Arben (27. Juli 2008)

Ren-Alekz, ich glaube du hast dich in keinem deiner Posts, egal in welchem Thema, jemals sinnvoll geäussert. Ob zum Topic oder nicht spielt da keine Rolle. Du scheinst stark hinter Trollen und sonstigem Pack zu stehen, das versucht eine Diskussion mit allen Mitteln zum scheitern zu bringen und, wie du selber sagtest, würdest am liebsten über solch übermäßige Destruktivität lachen. Also nichts besseres als ein schaulustiger und schadenfroher Semittoll, der nicht Mann genug ist selber sonen Dreck zu verzapfen...


----------



## Mujinna (27. Juli 2008)

*In den Keller hinab zur Vorratskammer stiefelt und einen grossen Sack Trollfutter nach oben bringt*

Hey, nicht aufhören bitte.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Ontopic*
Bislang fehlt noch die offizielle Bestätigung, aber ich denke auch die wird in absehbarer Zeit nachgereicht.

*Cola und Chips bereit stellt*


----------



## Draco1985 (27. Juli 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> Du raffst das nicht...wenn du dich auf die Flamer einlässt, hast du schon verloren
> 
> Umso mehr Menschen sich auf eine Sache einlassen, egal ob negativ oder positiv gesinnt,  umso mehr hat diese ihre Existenzberechtigung, ob gut oder schlecht,  spielt keine Rolle



Die Existenzberechtigung wird einem Post durch den INHALT verliehen, nicht dadurch wie viele Menschen ihn lesen oder dem Poster Recht geben.

Flamer und Trolle haben von vornherein verloren, nicht die Personen die ihnen antworten. Denn die Antworten zeigen anderen dass der Flamer eben NICHT Recht hatte, sondern nur ein kleines, dummes, gelangweiltes Kind ist. Wenn du das nicht tust, dann verbreitet sich die "Meinung" der Flamer wie ein Lauffeuer und auf einmal gibt es Dutzende von ihnen.

Der einzige Weg, Flamer loszuwerden ist sie in Grund und Boden zu argumentieren, bis sie aufgeben oder ausfallend werden und man die Legitimation für einen Report hat. Läuft in Spielen genauso. Wer Mist erzählt wird solange korrigiert bis er beleidigend wird weil er keinen anderen Ausweg mehr sieht und dann reportet und gebannt, oder bis er dazulernt und in Zukunft keinen Mist mehr verzapft.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (27. Juli 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Die Existenzberechtigung wird einem Post durch den INHALT verliehen, nicht dadurch wie viele Menschen ihn lesen oder dem Poster Recht geben.
> 
> Flamer und Trolle haben von vornherein verloren, nicht die Personen die ihnen antworten. Denn die Antworten zeigen anderen dass der Flamer eben NICHT Recht hatte, sondern nur ein kleines, dummes, gelangweiltes Kind ist. Wenn du das nicht tust, dann verbreitet sich die "Meinung" der Flamer wie ein Lauffeuer und auf einmal gibt es Dutzende von ihnen.
> 
> Der einzige Weg, Flamer loszuwerden ist sie in Grund und Boden zu argumentieren, bis sie aufgeben oder ausfallend werden und man die Legitimation für einen Report hat. Läuft in Spielen genauso. Wer Mist erzählt wird solange korrigiert bis er beleidigend wird weil er keinen anderen Ausweg mehr sieht und dann reportet und gebannt, oder bis er dazulernt und in Zukunft keinen Mist mehr verzapft.



Dann reden wir einfach nur aneinander vorbei, ach wie Sinnlos, du raffst es immernoch nicht und deine Meinung finde ich schlichtweg falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vllt änder ich es ein wenig um, also so wie ich es vllt. denken würde^^

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Die Existenzberechtigung für einem Post wird durch die AUFMERKSAMKEIT verliehen, nicht dadurch wieviel Sinn dahinter steckt

Flame und Trolle haben von vernherein gewonnen, DURCH die Personen die ihnen antworten. Denn die Antworten zeigen den Flamern dass die eben ihr Ziel erreicht haben. Wenn du ihnen nicht antworten würdest, dann könnte man auch sagen "Umso weniger Holz man den Feuer dazugibt, umso schneller erlischt es wieder"

Der einzige Weg, Flamer loszuwerden ist sie in Grund und Boden zu ignoriern, bis sie aufgeben oder ausfallend werden. Wer Mist erzählt wird solange "ignoriert" bis er es sein lässt.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Wo bleibt "Sorzzara"..seine Meinung würde mich viel mehr interessiern..wobei er doch die selbe Ansichtsweise wie der Draco hat ...glaub ich




Arben schrieb:


> Ren-Alekz, ich glaube du hast dich in keinem deiner Posts, egal in welchem Thema, jemals sinnvoll geäussert. Ob zum Topic oder nicht spielt da keine Rolle. Du scheinst stark hinter Trollen und sonstigem Pack zu stehen, das versucht eine Diskussion mit allen Mitteln zum scheitern zu bringen und, wie du selber sagtest, würdest am liebsten über solch übermäßige Destruktivität lachen. Also nichts besseres als ein schaulustiger und schadenfroher Semittoll, der nicht Mann genug ist selber sonen Dreck zu verzapfen...



Was auch immer ich für dich darstelle, ich bin da^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. Juli 2008)

Flamer ignorieren... das ist genauso schwachsinnig wie "Ignorier den Typen einfach, irgendwann wird der dich nicht mehr jeden Tag zusammenschlagen, weil er merkt das du ihn ignorierst..."

Das Problem bei Flamern ist... es gibt leider viele Vollidioten, Deppen und Intelligenzabstinenzler die solch polemischen Scheißdreck wie die meisten Flamer ihn verbreiten so begeistert aufnehmen und aufsaugen und auch verinnerlichen als wäre es die reine Wahrheit... das ist wie mit der Bild... Erzählt auch alle fott lang nur Scheiße aber weil sich keiner dagegen stellt und sagt "So nicht, das stimmt garnicht" nehmen es die Leute so auf wie die das da verzapfen...

Solche Minderbemittelten Individuen muss so bekämpfen, wie es ihnen am meisten mangelt, mit Eloquenz und Intelligenz nur so hören sie meist auf bzw. werden dazu gezwungen aufzuhören, weil die meisten nach kurzer Zeit ausfallend werden und von einem Mod in die Ewigen Datenströme befördert werden... Sie sollen ruhig denken sie haben damit gewonnen das man reagiert... aber das verkehrt sich schnell genug in die Gegenrichtung, quasi mit ihren eigenen Waffen geschlagen...


----------



## Chihiro (27. Juli 2008)

Also so wie ich das verstehe geht es jetzt einzig und alein um die Frage ob man Flamer IGNORIEREN oder in grund und boden ARGUMENTIEREN soll. Oder seh ich da was falsch??

Wenn nicht, dann ist das doch ganz egal wie man es handhaben will, jeder macht das auf die weise welche er für richtig hält. Wobei natürlich die 2te Variante für den Rest der leser um einiges interessanter ist, denn durch die gebrachten Argumente können weitere Diskusionen angeregt werden die einem vorher nicht so aufgefallen sind. Und dass ist eigentlich nur eine Bereicherung für das Forum.

Aber wie gesagt das ist meine eigene Meinung und jeder sollte dies so handhaben wie er es für richtig hält, so lange es nicht in einem Flamegefecht ausartet.

Greetz Chihiro


----------



## Draco1985 (27. Juli 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Flamer ignorieren... das ist genauso schwachsinnig wie "Ignorier den Typen einfach, irgendwann wird der dich nicht mehr jeden Tag zusammenschlagen, weil er merkt das du ihn ignorierst..."



Genau so ist es. Der perfekte Vergleich.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (27. Juli 2008)

@ Selor, Chihiro, ihr habt ja beide Recht

Es gibt aber noch eine Frage ob ihr die Flamer überhaupt los werden wollt oder ob sie in die Foren einfach dazugehören wie "Mann und Frau"?^^ weil das Spektakel "Flamer vs. Flamerpolizei" ja interessant ist


Nur Selo ...ich wusste dass das "Radi der einen verhaut und man den nicht ignoriern sollte" Argument kommen würde...nur, 

schlaue Leute sind nicht gegen den Krieg, sondern für den Frieden...denk mal drüber nach wenn du grad nix zutun hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Denkanstoß: (Man bekommt ehr das was man beachtet und an was man denkt, ob negativ oder positiv spielt keine Rolle) mahh ist ja schon ehr die Lösung^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. Juli 2008)

Tut mir leid wenn ich's dir sage... ob man für den Frieden oder gegen den Krieg ist, ist vollkommen egal... denn den Gegenüber interessiert es einen Scheißdreck, wenn er dein Land erobern will...

Edit:
Und dein Denkanstoß hat auch so seine Lücken... wenn das Stimmen sollte müsste ich ehrlich gesagt einen Harem haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (27. Juli 2008)

Du denkst doch, dass es für dich egal ist ob man für den Frieden oder gegen den Krieg ist, weil blabla.. dann ist´s halt so^^

Und das mit dem Harem..vllt wünscht es dir schwach, denkst aber, dass dies nicht möglich ist weil blabla, tja..dann ist´s halt so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich kann keine Lücken erkennen^^...

Aber egal, das driftet in ne Richtung ab die viele schnell ins lächerliche ziehen werden



Zum "Raudi-Flamer-Bildzeitung" vergleich"

Ihr schlagt nen Raudi indem ihr den schlagt weil ihr gegen Raudis seid? Macht Sinn, somit könntet ihr ja sein Ziel verhindern
Ihr sprecht die richtigen Tatsachen aus wenn die Bild falsche Tatsachen auflistet weil ihr gegen falsche Tatschen seid? Macht Sinn, könnte ja ihr Ziel verhindern falsche Tatschen zu verbreiten^^
Ihr flamet Flamer weil ihr gegen flames seid? Macht das Sinn? Wenn ihr doch gegen Flames seid, oder was wollt ihr überhaupt?

In manchen Dingen funktionert es, die gleichen Waffen zu benutzen, im Fall Flamer aber irgendwie nicht, da ihr denkt dass ihr Ziel dem einer Bildzeitung ähnelt (Wenn man davon ausgeht dass die Bildzeitung nur falsche Tatschen schreibt xD)

Viele Flamer provoziern lieber und wollen einfach nur Aufmerksamkeit um sich die Zeit zu vertreiben, das ist doch deren Ziel,  wenn ihr dann auf den Flamer zugeht, habt ihr schon verloren, da er ja sein Ziel erreicht hat, ist doch logisch

Oder ihr seid zu euch selbst nicht ehrlich und flamet mit, weil ihr selbst gerne auf eure Art Aufmerksamkeit wollt indem ihr Flamer flamet und sie fertig macht, dann seid ihr genau wie ich es denke, einfach nur eine Streit-Community denen es einfach nur langweilig ist. xD


Wie auch immer, ihr seid die Verlierer solang ihr keine Ahnung habt was ihr wollt


----------



## Shurycain (27. Juli 2008)

JAA ENDLICH MEIN LEBEN HAT WIEDER EINEN SINN. YES, WHUUU, WAR ICH KOMME !!!


----------



## sTereoType (27. Juli 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> Wie auch immer, ihr seid die Verlierer solang ihr keine Ahnung habt was ihr wollt


Und was genau willst du? Was willst du hier? Was willst du von uns? 
Für mich persönlich gibt es auf diese drei Fragen genau eine Antwort: Langeweile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (27. Juli 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> Und was genau willst du? Was willst du hier? Was willst du von uns?
> Für mich persönlich gibt es auf diese drei Fragen genau eine Antwort: Langeweile
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Pingo! Das traf voll ins Schwarze, du bist mein Mann^^


----------



## Evereve (27. Juli 2008)

Ach es wäre so einfach.... jeden Flamer/Troll ignorieren und sie würden ganz schnell aufhören. Aber wenn ständig jmd drauf anspringt und versucht ihre "Argumente" zu widerlegen macht ihr genau das, was sie wollen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch wenn vorher irgendjmd behauptet hat es bringt nichts, versucht es doch einfach  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wie sagten schon die Grundschullehrer so schön: Mädchen, ignoriert den Jungen der euch die Zunge rausstreckt, dann hört er auf. Und heee, es hat funktioniert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draco1985 (27. Juli 2008)

Evereve schrieb:


> Wie sagten schon die Grundschullehrer so schön: Mädchen, ignoriert den Jungen der euch die Zunge rausstreckt, dann hört er auf. Und heee, es hat funktioniert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



In der Welt würde ich auch gern leben, wo ist der Eingang dahin? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (27. Juli 2008)

Evereve schrieb:


> Wie sagten schon die Grundschullehrer so schön: Mädchen, ignoriert den Jungen der euch die Zunge rausstreckt, dann hört er auf. Und heee, es hat funktioniert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich gehörte auf der Grundschule (und jetzt übrigens auch noch^^) zu männlichen fraktion. Das mit dem ignorieren hätte bei mir nur für nen kurzen Moment gewirkt, dann wär ich mit was anderem gekommen, das noch mehr Aufmerksamkeit erregt alle mit Würmern bewerfen (hab ich natürlich nicht gemacht, wirklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Und genau so verhält es sich auch mit den Flamern. Wenn du sie ignorierst  werden sie nur noch dümmere Dinge von sich geben und nochmehr nerfen. Um dem entgegen zu wirken "schneidest du halt dem Jungen gleich die Zunge ab"^^


----------



## Exo1337 (27. Juli 2008)

auch wenns warscheinlich eh keiner wahrnimmt bei der angeheizten stimmung hier aber:


kommt doch alle ma wieder runter, schließlich gibts hier leute (wie ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) die den thread aufrufen um ernste informationen zum (recht interessanten) topic zu finden; was ja auch auf den ersten seiten ganz gut klappt, aber irgendwann schwenkts dann ein bisschen aus^^.... auch ich schätz die posts von sorzzara un co aber beruhigt euch doch ma. klar isses sche*sse wenn leute angelaufen kommen und ein thema, dass man sich mit mühe (recherchen, post verfassen, etc.) zu einem sinnvollen und informationsreichen thread aufgebaut hat (sein herzblut reingesteckt hat!!!!), eben versuchen durch falmes kaputtzumachen, und ich finds auch ok zu sagen "hdf jetz" aber es is meiner meinung wirklich so, wie einige vorposter hier auch schon gesagt haben: ein-, zweimal kann man ja drauf antworten aber je mehr ausmerksamkeit man solchen destruktiven flamern (ja ich finde es gibt auch konstruktive, witzige) schenkt, desto mehr fühlen sie sich in "ihrer welt"
(da es vorhin schonma so eine bezeichnung in bezug auf sorzzara gab, was im übrigen schwachsinn is) bestätigt. also habt euch lieb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


mfg,

exo

edit: hm beim durchlesen hab ich gemerkt dass ich jetz auchma forenpolizei gespielt un mir quasi n eigentor geschossen hab^^


----------



## Malarki@buffed (27. Juli 2008)

Wie wäre es mitm /close oder nem b2t? O_o


----------



## MoGyM (27. Juli 2008)

@Leute hier: Chillt mal und macht einfach das was ihr für richtig haltet. Weil mich persönlich nerft das hier schon irgendwie.

@Topic: Ich hoffe sehr auf die Bestätigung dieses Termins und werde versuchen mich weiter auf dem laufenden zu halten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dharek (27. Juli 2008)

Ich warte jetzt seit 4 Jahren auf ein Online Spile im Warhammer Universum. 

Da kanns von mir aus auch noch bis... gr&%28348+# - verdammt, ich kann doch nicht mehr warten^^


----------



## Freddy1111 (27. Juli 2008)

Hab in nem anderen Forum das gelesen:

zitiere kylian1981:

"Immer diese pessimisten... komme gerade vom gamesday in kölle, WAR hat sich gut gespielt... war mit nem kumpel da zum antesten, hab mir den rune priest platz ergattert, er neben mir den firemage. haben erstmal ordentlich aufgeräumt. *g*
mein kumpel und ich sind einer meinung: grafik ist geschmackssache, reicht unserer meinung nach völlig aus (wir wollen hammermäßige massenschlachten lieber flüssig als mit age of conan FPS einbrüchen). der global cooldown ist kaum aufgefalllen, beträgt nur ca. 1-2sec bei castern (haben keine melee klasse testen können). gameplay an sich war superflüssig, 10-15 kills ohne zu sterben und mit kaum einer atempause haben echt spaß gemacht!
nun zu dem was alle wissen wollen: von den GOA mitarbeitern habe ich nur ein release für "dieses jahr" bestätigt bekommen... auch kai wollte nicht mehr rausrücken... aber geschmunzelt haben sie alle als ich gesagt hab das auf allen seiten der 23. sep steht!"


----------



## Eratur (27. Juli 2008)

Wenn das stimmt, was Freddy1111 zitiert. Dann gewinnt das Datum, für mich doch an Glaubwürdigkeit dazu. Schätze der nächste Newsletter, könnte ein paar interessante Informationen beherbergen.


----------



## Freddy1111 (27. Juli 2008)

da der link zu meinem Zitat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://forum1.onlinewelten.com/showthread....7237&page=4

Ich glaub schon, dass das Datum stimmen könnte - es deuten einfach viele Indizien darauf hin:

1: Irgendwer bei denen machte Druck für nen baldigen Release -> Folge: Streichungen von Hauptstädten und Klassen
2: Amazon pendelt mit dem Datum immer schon im September rum (Sagten sie wüssten das vom Herausgeber)
3: Auf EA.com Singerpur stand 23 Sep - vielleicht unbeabsichtigt zuviel verraten
4: Gamestop schreibt auch 23 sep
5: Gildenbeta läuft (von dem was ich weiß) gut - und sie meinten dass dann die Open Beta auch bald beginnen könnte

Aber wie gesagt -> nur Indizien keine Beweise, mal abwarten was der Newsletter so berichtet *fettes HOFF*


----------



## Kranak90 (28. Juli 2008)

Brauche....Newsletter....brauche....klare.....Antworten ^^


----------



## Mitzy (28. Juli 2008)

Muahaha... ICh hab im September irgendwann Urlaub (frei wählbar, muss aber im September mindestens einen Urlaubstag haben)... *g* Weiß ich ja schon wann ich den evtl. nehmen könnte^^


----------



## Evereve (28. Juli 2008)

Mitzy schrieb:


> Muahaha... ICh hab im September irgendwann Urlaub (frei wählbar, muss aber im September mindestens einen Urlaubstag haben)... *g* Weiß ich ja schon wann ich den evtl. nehmen könnte^^



Auch ich war schon in Versuchung, meinen am 22. endenden Urlaub zu verschieben *G*

Aber ich wart erst mal ab, War kam schon X Mal raus und nie wurde es was bisher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mitzy (28. Juli 2008)

@Evereve: Ich muss im September Urlaub nehmen, ansonsten gibt´s haue von meinem Cheffe hier. Er meinte, entweder August oder September- naja, ich hab mich einfach für September entschieden. Wie es scheint (evtl.) eine gute Entscheidung, da ich mich im Urlaub eh nur langweile^^


----------



## janerr (28. Juli 2008)

da WAR wohl jemand zu voreilig bei EA... das genaue datum wurde schon wieder gelöscht und auf september geändert.


----------



## Freddy1111 (28. Juli 2008)

janerr schrieb:


> da WAR wohl jemand zu voreilig bei EA... das genaue datum wurde schon wieder gelöscht und auf september geändert.



Das deutet aber darauf hin, dass september wirklich stimmen könnte - denn ich glaub nicht dass sich die zum zweiten mal irren


----------



## Tuplow5156 (28. Juli 2008)

"Wir freuen uns, Ihnen mitteilen zu koennen, dass die folgende Ware frueher als angekuendigt verschickt werden kann:

   "Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning" [Computer Game]
    Voraussichtliches Lieferdatum: 18.09.2008 - 20.09.2008"

Dies ist ein Schreiben was ich gestern erhielt vom Händler. Ich denke mittlerweile das September wirklich sehr stark in frage kommt...


----------



## Evereve (28. Juli 2008)

Tuplow5156 schrieb:


> "Wir freuen uns, Ihnen mitteilen zu koennen, dass die folgende Ware frueher als angekuendigt verschickt werden kann:
> 
> "Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning" [Computer Game]
> Voraussichtliches Lieferdatum: 18.09.2008 - 20.09.2008"
> ...



Jo, die gleiche Mail haben wir heute auch von Amazon bekommen. Allerdings haben die sich dreimal entschuldigt, dass es nach hinten verschoben wurde, da ursprünglich mal der 8. September drin stand, da sie ja irgendeinen Termin nennen mussten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (29. Juli 2008)

Ich würde inzwischen...trotz anfänglicher Skepsis, auch sagen, dass der 23te September, +/- ein zwei Tage als Releasetag stark im Rennen ist. 

Grund: Wenn dieses Datum völlig falsch, also um mehr als ein paar Tage vom eigentlichen Termin entfernt wäre, dann hätte es inzwischen wohl ein öffentliches Dementi des Termins gegeben...2 Tage hätt ich ja für möglich gehalten dass wir das einfach noch nicht mitgekrigt haben...aber inzwischen ist die "23er Entdeckung" schon länger her, und uns wurde immer noch keine diesbezügliche Absage seitens Mythic oder EA zugetragen.

Insofern, W.A.R is coming....sooner than we thought 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exo1337 (29. Juli 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Ich würde inzwischen...trotz anfänglicher Skepsis, auch sagen, dass der 23te September, +/- ein zwei Tage als Releasetag stark im Rennen ist.
> 
> Grund: Wenn dieses Datum völlig falsch, also um mehr als ein paar Tage vom eigentlichen Termin entfernt wäre, dann hätte es inzwischen wohl ein öffentliches Dementi des Termins gegeben...2 Tage hätt ich ja für möglich gehalten dass wir das einfach noch nicht mitgekrigt haben...aber inzwischen ist die "23er Entdeckung" schon länger her, und uns wurde immer noch keine diesbezügliche Absage seitens Mythic oder EA zugetragen.
> 
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evereve (29. Juli 2008)

Ein weiterer Anhaltspunkt sind die Verkäufer des Spiels wie Amazon etc, die in den letzten Tagen den Versandttermin auf um den 20. rum geändert haben. Ich glaub kaum, dass Amazon auf der Singapurseite surft um sich daraus dann Versandtermine zusammenzubasteln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Eine Info vom Hersteller erscheint mir da doch wahrscheinlicher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tuplow5156 (29. Juli 2008)

Evereve schrieb:


> Ein weiterer Anhaltspunkt sind die Verkäufer des Spiels wie Amazon etc, die in den letzten Tagen den Versandttermin auf um den 20. rum geändert haben. Ich glaub kaum, dass Amazon auf der Singapurseite surft um sich daraus dann Versandtermine zusammenzubasteln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Geh ich auch sehr stark von aus. Irgendwoher müssen die das Datum doch haben... aber sicherlich nicht von EA Singapur.


----------



## Aldaric87 (29. Juli 2008)

Immer diese verdammte 23!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (29. Juli 2008)

Geil und am 27. ham wir ne woche FERIEN  XDDDDD


----------



## Aldaric87 (29. Juli 2008)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Geil und am 27. ham wir ne woche FERIEN  XDDDDD



Ich hab da noch 4 Wochen Semesterferien.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nethraniel (29. Juli 2008)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Ich hab da noch 4 Wochen Semesterferien..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Also keine Zeit zum Zocken, weil Hausarbeiten, Prüfungen, Praktika etc. ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Falls das nicht der Fall sein sollte, hast du entweder gerade erst mit Studieren angefangen oder du studierst nicht richtig... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Philipp23 (29. Juli 2008)

Wie auch bekannt gegeben wurde. Wird es eine uncut version geben. Wo die fsk auf 18 gesetzt wurde. Man wird sich das Spiel bei den jeweiligen Händlern nur mit Personal ausweis kaufen können. Bzw wird bei der acc erstellung das Geburtsdatum geprüft. Fals es leute gibt die bescheissen. Kommt vom FBI Agent Scully und Mulder und ihr werdet verhaftet !


----------



## Sorzzara (29. Juli 2008)

Philipp23 schrieb:


> Wie auch bekannt gegeben wurde. Wird es eine uncut version geben. Wo die fsk auf 18 gesetzt wurde. Man wird sich das Spiel bei den jeweiligen Händlern nur mit Personal ausweis kaufen können. Bzw wird bei der acc erstellung das Geburtsdatum geprüft. Fals es leute gibt die bescheissen. Kommt vom FBI Agent Scully und Mulder und ihr werdet verhaftet !




 Quelle wäre in diesem Zusammenhang interessant...ausser du hast das als Witz gemeint =)

Und ja, mir fällt auch auf, immer mehr liest man im Zusammenhang mit W.A.R von der 23....irgendwas steckt da dahinter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr. Fred (29. Juli 2008)

Gerade auf der Seite von war-europe.com gesehen. Die bauen wohl die Seite um, damit man seinen Open-Beta Key irgendwo eingeben kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

"Wartungsarbeiteten der Internetseite vom 31.07 - 01.08.

Am Donnerstag, den 31. Juli, werden wir eine ausführliche Wartung unserer Webdienste beginnen. In diesem Zusammenhang wird unsere Webseite, einschließlich der Betaanmeldung oder der Kontoverwaltung, nicht erreichbar sein. Wir werden sie am Freitag, den 1. August, im Laufe des Nachmittags wieder für euch zu Verfügung stellen. 

Bitte beachtet, dass einige Inhalte unseres Newsletter, einschließlich aller Verknüpfungen, auf unseren Internetseiten liegen und daher während der Wartung nicht verfügbar sind."


----------



## Sorzzara (29. Juli 2008)

Wurde einen Thread weiter unten bekannt gegeben ^^

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=52636


----------



## Philipp23 (29. Juli 2008)

Werd heut mal nach der Quelle gucken. Jedoch was ich schon sicher weis. Das die uncut version erstmal nur in Frankreich, österreich und der schweitz geben wird.


----------



## Terrorsatan (29. Juli 2008)

Gott segne die 12 te Klasse wo man sogut wie nichts außer Arbeiten tun muss   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freddy1111 (29. Juli 2008)

WAS? Uncut in Österreich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (nun ratet in welchem Land ich sitze  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

WIE? WO? WAS?

Jetzt im ernst - wie bekommt man die? - automatisch oder brauch ich da nen bestimmten clienten oder acc????


PS: mit dem Newsletter lassen die sich auch ganz schön viel zeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kappi (29. Juli 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Und ja, mir fällt auch auf, immer mehr liest man im Zusammenhang mit W.A.R von der 23....irgendwas steckt da dahinter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



so is es! da steckt was dahinter...
wer zum beispiel eine po ohne ce hat... da sind illuminaten dran schuld! 
nach a=1, b =2 usw
ergibt sich p+o=31, c+e= 8 also po-ce=23!

oder rechnet man warhammer online age of reckoning aus ergibt sich 299 - oder, wie uns sicher allen sofort aufgefallen ist, 13x23!

(ja ich weis das is bissle am thema vorbei.. mir is eben langweilig)


----------



## Freddy1111 (29. Juli 2008)

Weitere interessante Infos  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Link


----------



## Nosferto (29. Juli 2008)

Umfangreiche Wartung der Internet-Seite vom 31.7-01.08...das lässt hoffen^^


----------



## Teax51 (29. Juli 2008)

Steht in dem Link vom Freddy :

Speaking to VG247 at Develop in Brighton today, Mythic’s Paul Barnett confirmed the news hundreds of thousands of pre-orderers will be thrilled to hear: Warhammer Online is finished and ready to ship.

“The game’s finished,” said the developer. “It’s just being polished and cooked.

“We’re in a position now where every day we get to polish it it polishes a little nicer. At some point you say, ‘That’s polished enough now. See you later.’”

Barnett wouldn’t be drawn on a specific release date, but said he would be comfortable if the game shipped now.

“We just won Game of the Show from IGN, G4 and GameSpy from E3 and they all said the same thing: they’ve never seen an MMO prior to launch that’s as polished and slick and ready to go as our game is. Our game looks great, feels great, plays great.

“Is it in a shippable state? Yeah, we could ship it now.”

Paul also gave us the longest answer to a single question we’ve ever heard. Hopefully we’ll get time to transcribe it later.


Das Spiel ist also schon fertig aber Myth wills noch schöner machen , das lässt mich nochmehr erhoffen das die Beta am 1. rauskommt , zudem das ein nettes Geburtstagsgeschenk wäre da ich am nächstem tag geburtstag hab   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evereve (30. Juli 2008)

Philipp23 schrieb:


> Wie auch bekannt gegeben wurde. Wird es eine uncut version geben. Wo die fsk auf 18 gesetzt wurde. Man wird sich das Spiel bei den jeweiligen Händlern nur mit Personal ausweis kaufen können. *Bzw wird bei der acc erstellung das Geburtsdatum geprüft*. Fals es leute gibt die bescheissen. Kommt vom FBI Agent Scully und Mulder und ihr werdet verhaftet !



Den Satz hättest du mal besser rausgelassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wenn ein Spiel ab 18 ist, darf man es als Minderjähriger lediglich nicht kaufen. 
Kauft Mami dem 12 jährigen Sohnemann das Spiel, ist das ok. Siehe Age of conan, da springen vollkommen legal die Teenies durch die Gegend weil die Eltern ihnen das Spielen erlauben und das game besorgt haben.


----------



## Freddy1111 (30. Juli 2008)

Wieder mal was bei GameStop:

GameStop

Pre-order Ships 9/18/2008

Servers will not go live until 9/18/08 at 10 AM EST


----------



## Eckhexaule (30. Juli 2008)

Ich freu mich für Euch! Echt, ehrlich!
Ich wünsch es Euch von ganzem Herzen!
Glück auf! Petri Heil!


----------



## Tuplow5156 (30. Juli 2008)

Eckhexaule schrieb:


> Ich freu mich für Euch! Echt, ehrlich!
> Ich wünsch es Euch von ganzem Herzen!
> Glück auf! Petri Heil!



Gibt kaum jemanden der sowas ernst meint. Hab ein wenig das Gefühl da steckt etwas Ironie hinter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kalyptus (30. Juli 2008)

Evereve schrieb:


> Den Satz hättest du mal besser rausgelassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Das ist totaler Quatsch !!!

Wenn ich keine 18 bin, darf ich es auch nicht besitzen oder ansehen. Auch wenn es die Eltern " erlauben "
Wie heist es so schön " ..... nicht zugänglich gemacht werden ..... "
Kostet auch die Eltern bis zu 50.000 Euronen.


----------



## Evereve (30. Juli 2008)

Kalyptus schrieb:


> Das ist totaler Quatsch !!!
> 
> Wenn ich keine 18 bin, darf ich es auch nicht besitzen oder ansehen. Auch wenn es die Eltern " erlauben "
> Wie heist es so schön " ..... nicht zugänglich gemacht werden ..... "
> Kostet auch die Eltern bis zu 50.000 Euronen.



Die Diskussion gabs schon mal im offiziellen Age of conan Forum, das ja bekanntlich ab 18 ist. Viele beschwerten sich über die vielen Minderjährigen und fragten, warum Funcom nichts dagegen unternimmt. 
Die offizielle Antwort :

"Ein Fakt ist das AoC nur an 18+ verkauft werden darf, *aber Eltern ihren Minderjährigen Kindern das Spielen erlauben dürfen*. Genau das ist auch in meinen Augen so lange in Ordnung wie die Eltern sich drum kümmern was ihre Kinder tun."




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chiroc (30. Juli 2008)

Ich zitiere mal Wikipedia, steht zwar nur genaues über die FSK, aber ich denke, die unterliegt den gleichen Regeln wie die USK:

"Die Altersfreigabe-Einstufung erfolgt in Deutschland durch die Freiwillige Selbstkontrolle der Filmwirtschaft (FSK). Sie ist eine reine Freigabe, keine Empfehlung, die den betreffenden Film für eine bestimmte Altersgruppe als besonders geeignet erscheinen lässt. Darüber hinaus ist zu beachten, dass das Jugendschutzgesetz Erwachsenen weitgehend untersagt, Kindern und Jugendlichen völlig freien Kinozugang zu gewähren oder den Zugriff auf nicht freigegebene Video-Filme zu ermöglichen. Altersfreigaben sind auch für das laufende Fernsehprogramm relevant, doch ist ihre Einhaltung im privaten Bereich der Familien so gut wie unmöglich zu kontrollieren und bleibt somit eine Aufgabe für die Eltern. Das Jugendschutzgesetz unterscheidet übrigens nicht zwischen Erwachsenen und Eltern, obwohl den Eltern bisher bei Nichtbeachtung der Vorschriften kaum irgendwelche Repressalien drohten. Allerdings haben gerade in jüngerer Vergangenheit einige Politiker deren Verantwortung bereits eingefordert und wollen auch Eltern zukünftig stärker in die Pflicht genommen sehen."
Demnach hat Kalyptus recht.


----------



## Evereve (30. Juli 2008)

Bin ehrlich gesagt zu faul jetzt zu Googeln, ob ich was zu games und Freigabe finde ^^ 
Selbst wenn Funcom komplett gegen die Auflagen verstoßen würde und niemand was dagegen tut (was ich für sehr unwahrscheinlich halte), würden die Warhammer Hersteller es sicher genauso locker handhaben


----------



## Chiroc (30. Juli 2008)

Nunja, ich behaupte, dass mit der FSK 18 Version ist eh kompletter Unsinn...es gibt keine Quelle dazu und Mythic hat immer gesagt, dass es nicht gewalttätig sein soll um eine Jugendfreigabe durch zu hauen.


----------



## Evereve (30. Juli 2008)

Jo, ich kann mir ehrlich gesagt auch nicht vorstellen, dass das Spiel eine Altersfreigabe ab 18 bekommt. Tippe eher auf 12 wie bei Wow


----------



## Terrorsatan (30. Juli 2008)

Es gibt doch keine FSK mehr ... des heisst doch nu anders   BJPS oder son schmodder


----------



## Philipp23 (30. Juli 2008)

Evereve schrieb:


> Kauft Mami dem 12 jährigen Sohnemann das Spiel, ist das ok. Siehe Age of conan, da springen vollkommen legal die Teenies durch die Gegend weil die Eltern ihnen das Spielen erlauben und das game besorgt haben.



jo wenn man echt so dumme Eltern hatt, kann man nichts machen . Jedoch Agent Scully und Mulder werden alle finden was bescheissen !


----------



## LoC_Ruin (30. Juli 2008)

Freddy1111 schrieb:


> Wieder mal was bei GameStop:
> 
> GameStop
> 
> ...



Is ja schön und gut, das is aba gamestop.com, hab heute bei meinem Gamestop nachgefragt, da wurde mir noch 15. Oktober gesagt


----------



## HGVermillion (30. Juli 2008)

Der Witz ist ja das die meisten Medien maulen das die Kinder und Jugendlichen derart gewaltätige Spiele spielen, aber das die Eltern einen Teil daran schuld sind indem sie überhaupt nicht darauf achten welche Alterskontrolle auf den Spielen ist. Man wird halt ungern von den Medien darauf hingewiesen, das man Mist baut.

Und die FSK gibts noch, das ist die unverbindliche Prüfung, die BJPS ist die gesetzliche.


----------



## Sorzzara (30. Juli 2008)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Es gibt doch keine FSK mehr ... des heisst doch nu anders   BJPS oder son schmodder




Der Schmodder (lustiges Wort übrigens, denke dabei immer an nackte Models beim Schlammcatchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) heisst übrigens B.P.J.S. ein Akronym für: "*B*undes*p*rüfstelle für *J*ugendgefährdende *S*chriften" wobei sich "Schriften" auf alle Arten von Medien bezieht, also Film, TV, Bücher, Comics, Computerspiele, etc.

Unterstellt ist das ganze übrigens dem, achtung, jetzt kommt ein echt GEILES Akronym:

B.M.F.S.F.J.   --->   *B*undes*m*inisterium für *F*amilie *S*enioren *F*rauen und *J*ugend

Wer wird eigentlich bezahlt um sich solche Abkürzungen einfallen zu lassen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Übrigens, hab ich schon erwähnt dass es so eine lustige Prüfstelle im schönen Österreich gar nicht gibt? Zumindest kann sie keine Verbindlichen Regelments an den Handel ausgeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Aber da ich ohnehin 86er jahrgang bin ist das für mich ja nicht so wichtig ^^


Edit:

Schmodderschmodderschmodderschmodderschmodderschmodder.....AHHHHHHHH! So, jetzt gehts mir besser *g* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *g*


----------



## Suspicious (31. Juli 2008)

man munkelt der 86er soll der beste sein... can you confirm?^^

sry fürs OT


----------



## Luvadea (31. Juli 2008)

immernoch kein Newsletter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hándo (31. Juli 2008)

jop nervend wo bleibt der dieses mal...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (31. Juli 2008)

Suspicious schrieb:


> man munkelt der 86er soll der beste sein... can you confirm?^^
> 
> sry fürs OT



Naja, der strahlende Tschernobyl - Jahrgang eben *g*


Und Leute, es bringt weniger als null wenn ihr hier erbost reinpostet, dass der Newsletter noch nicht erschienen ist...deswegen wird er um nichts schneller da sein. Also lasst das Gespamme bitte und haltet die Threads sauber.


----------



## Shadrolan (31. Juli 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Übrigens, hab ich schon erwähnt dass es so eine lustige Prüfstelle im schönen Österreich gar nicht gibt? Zumindest kann sie keine Verbindlichen Regelments an den Handel ausgeben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



gibts im ösiland nich ne iluminatenzweigstelle namens pegi (oder so), die altersfreigaben rausgibt? oder verwechsel ich da die länder?


----------

